# Pasta Jambalaya Help



## jet731pm (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay, here is a pasta jambalaya recipe I have. Could someone help me out with the servings? I need to make this dish for 8 to 10 people, but the recipe does not state how many people it will serve, so I don't know by how much I need to multiple things. Recipe:

*RAINFOREST CAFE MAYA PASTALAYA*

Linguine noodles, cooked and drained
2 ounces chicken tenders, cubed
20 medium shrimp, tails removed
2 ounces cooked andouille sausage, sliced
2 ounces green bell peppers, diced
2 ounces red onions, sliced
2 ounces Roma tomatoes, diced
1/4 cup chopped green onions
Cajun seasoning
Seafood stock



*CREOLE BUTTER SAUCE:*
1/2 cup butter, softened
Worcestershire sauce
Minced garlic
Cayenne pepper
Black pepper
Thyme
Oregano
Kosher salt
Red pepper flakes



   [font=&quot]Depends on how spicy you like it.
For 1 cup butter (2X the recipe), I'd use 1 tbl garlic (fresh), 1 tsp worchestershire, 1/2 tsp cayenne (although I'd probably use 1-2 tsp tobasco instead), 1/8 tsp. black pepper, 1/2 tsp each fresh thyme/oregano (halve if dried), 1/2 tsp. red pepper flakes, 1 tsp. salt, a squeeze of lemon juice amd 1 tbl. fresh chopped parsley.
More tobasco = more initial heat
more red pepper flakes = more lingering heat
more black pepper = more spicy (not really hotter, just sharper)

[/font] Place Worcestershire in blender and add remaining ingredients, except butter, for Creole Butter Sauce. Whip on low until combined. Add softened butter and mix for 2 minutes. Melt the Creole butter in a saute pan and cook until browned. Add chicken and cook until 1/4 done. 

Add the shrimp. Cook until 1/2 done. Add the vegetables and the sausage. 

Ladle in seafood stock around the outside of the pan avoiding washing the spices off the chicken and shrimp. Cook until heated through. Place in bowl, toss with linguine, and sprinkle with tomatoes and green onions. Dust with Cajun seasoning to taste.

Also, I don't have any seafood stock, can I use something else as a substitute?

  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 12, 2005)

You could make the stock by simmering the shrimp shells and also crab and/or lobster shells if you have them, in water. Otherwise you can use chicken stock for this. As for how many this would serve.....I'm thinking maybe 3-4 people. Plus you would want to have a bit leftover in case your guests want seconds; right?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd double this.And I have successfully used chicken or veggie stock with seafood. Good luck.


----------

